# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش > آموزش: آموزش نصب Qt در Windows و Linux

## کامبیز اسدزاده

با سلام ؛

طبق درخواستهایی که در رابطه با نصب Qt در لینوکس و همچنین تنظیمات اون در رابطه با Visual Studio برای ویندوز شده بود....خواستم این آموزش رو بزارم تا مفید باشه و مطمئنم برای بعضی ها خیلی بدرد بخور خواهد بود چون خود من که جونم در اومد تا تنظیمات اینو با VS درست از آب در بیارم !  :لبخند گشاده!:  برا همین دلم نیومد به خاطر چند تا تنظیمات جزئی کلی درگیر باشید ... فقط کافیه طی آموزش هایی که دادم اقدام کنید همه چیز حله حله.

برای استفاده از Qt ما دو روش داریم که در این دو روش یکیش رایگان هست و یکیش شامل هزینه ای در رابطه با لیسانس IDE هستش , در رابطه با این دو مورد باید بگم هیچ تفاوتی آن چنانی بین این دو نسخه پولی و رایگان وجود نداره به جز نوع کامپایل اون که در نسخه پولی شما میتونید خروجی static بگیرید و تنها در صورت پرداخت هزینه میتونید برنامتون در حالت Static رو به فروش برسونید , فعلا میریم سراغ نسخه تحت مجوز LGPL که به شما اجازه کامپایل به صورت داینامیکی رو میده.

حالا از کجا دانلود کنیم و کدوم نسخه رو باید دانلود کنیم به صورت زیر هستش :

ما در بخش دانلود سایت رسمی Qt انواع مختلفی از ویرایش های اون را میبینیم که در لینک رسمی موجود هست : http://qt-project.org/downloads

به طور کلی معنی عنوان لینک های قابل دریافت به صورت مقابل زیر معنی میشود :

مثلا : Qt 5.2.0 for Windows 64-bit (VS 2012, OpenGL, 589 MB) یعنی چی ؟ 

خب Qt 5.2.0 که نام و نسخه برنامه هست for Windows همون نوع سیستم عامل هست که روش باید نصب کنید 64-bit معماری سیستم عامل نصب شده هستش دقت کنید شاید CPU شما 64 بیتی باشه ولی اگه نسخه 32 بیتی سیستم عامل رو نصب کردین باید در این حالت 32 بیتی Qt رو دریافت و نصب کنید ! VS 2012 و یا MinGW 4.8 نوع کامپایلر همراه با Qt هستش و مورد آخر اگه OpenGL رو نسخه شما باشه یعنی Qt شما از OpenGL هم پشتیبانی میکنه.

حالا بریم سر اصل مطلب :

در صورتی که از سیستم عامل ویندوز استفاده میکنید نسخه های Qt 5.2.0 for Windows رو باید دریافت و نصب کنید.
در صورتی که از سیستم عامل لینوکس (Ubuntu) استفاده میکنید نسخه های Qt 5.2.0 for Linux رو باید دریافت و نصب کنید.
در صورتی که از سیستم عامل مکینتاش (Mac OS X) استفاده میکنید نسخه های Qt 5.2.0 for Mac رو باید دریافت و نصب کنید.

حالا توضیحات در باره جزئیات نسخه ها برای دانلود : نسخه های 32 بیتی همون معماری x86 هستند و نسخه های 64 بیتی هم همون مهماری x64 هستند.

در حالت عادی شما میتونید روی سیستم عامل های دسکتاپی کار کنید و برنامتون رو کامپایل کنید ولی اگه نیاز به کامپایل برنامه روی سیستم عامل های IOS و Android دارید باید نسخه های زیر رو دانلود کنید : 

برای Android میتونید از نسخه Qt 5.2.0 for Android Windows برای استفاده در محیط ویندوز دانلودش کنید.
برای Android میتونید از نسخه Qt 5.2.0 for Android for Linux برای استفاده در محیط لینوکس دانلودش کنید.

برای IOS حتما باید سیستم عامل مک داشته باشید و نسخه Qt 5.2.0 for iOS رو دانلود کنید , همچنین میتونید Qt 5.2.0 for Android رو هم برای کامپایل برای اندروید در محیط مک دانلود کنید و یا هر دویه اینهارو میتونید به صورت Qt 5.2.0 for Android and iOS دریافت کنید.

یک نکته : چون سیستم عامل IOS و Mac بدتر از مایکروسافت انحصار طلب هستند به همین خاطر برای کامپایل برنامه های IOS و Mac حتما باید سیستم عامل مک داشته باشید تا بتونید برنامه های مربوط به Apple رو کامپایل کنید.


توجه : لازم نیست شما برای هر کدام از پلتفرم ها دوباره نویسی و کد نویسی مجدد انجام بدین خیالتون راحت شما میتونید برای شروعبرای ویندوز یا لینوکس یه نسخه مورد نظر رو دریافت کنید و برنامتون رو بنویسید در نهایت که دیدین نیاز هست روی سیستم های مثل IOS و MAC یا Android کامپایل و آزمایش کنید اونوقت بهتره نسخه مربوطه رو دریافت و پروژه خودتون رو به وسیله نسخه مورد نظرتون Import و کامپایل نمایید.

==================================================  ==================================
*حالا میریم سراغ نحوه نصب Qt در ویندوز و لینوکس :
*
ابتدا آموزش نصب Qt در ویندوز هرچند راحته ولی به خاطر تکمیل شدن آموزش بهتره توضیحاتی بدم...

شما میتونید در ویندوز نسخه qt-windows-opensource-5.2.0-msvc2012-x86_64 رو دانلود کنید این گزینه رو پشینهاد میدم چون میخوام در مراحل بعدی با Visual Studio 2012 و حتی Visual Studio 2013 هماهنگش کنم  :کف کرده!: 

روی فایل اجراییش کلیک کنید و در مرحله اول گزینه next رو بزنید تا برید به مرحله بعد توی این مرحله سعی کنید با همین آدرس دهی تنظیمش کنید یعنی : C:\Qt\Qt5.2.0 

qt-0.jpg

حالا در مرحله بعدی تمامی کامپوننت هارو انتخاب کنید تا همراه با Qt نصب بشن به صورت زیر :

qt-1.jpg

و در نهایت انتخاب و پدیرفتن لیسانس کیوت که فرق نمیکنه هرکدومش رو خواستین انتخاب کنید و بپذیرید تا پروسه نصب شروع بشه :


qt-2.jpg


حالا باید Qt شما نصب شده باشه شما باید Qt Creator رو اجرا کنید تا ازش استفاده کنید.

برای ویندوز همین قدر بود نه بیشتر در پست بعدی در رابطه با هماهنگی اون با *VS2012* و *VS2013* توضیح خواهم داد.

*و اما نصب Qt در لینوکس ابونتو (Ubuntu 13.10) :
*
بعد از دانلود کیوت برای لینوکس فایل شما باید یه همچین چیزی باشه : qt-linux-opensource-5.2.0-x86_64-offline.run

من بر اساس مسیر سیستم خودم این توضیحات رو میدم برای مثال فایل من در مسیر /home/kambiz/Downloads هستش قبل از هر چیز حتما باید دسترسی لازم رو برای نصب کیوت باز کنید به صورت زیر‌:

ترمینال رو باز کنید من در ترمینال خودم فرمان دسترسی رووت رو دادم و با وارد کردن رمزعبور دسترسی root رو فعال کردم به صورت زیر‌:

ابتدا دستور زیر‌ :


su -


وارد کردن رمز عبور و فعال سازی دسترسی رووت...


kambiz@Gigabyte-Z68P-DS3:~$ su -
Password: 
root@Gigabyte-Z68P-DS3:~# 



حالا که دسترسی رووت رو داریم بریم سراغ مسیر باید مسیری که فایل نصب کیوت در اون قرار داره واردش بشیم به صورت زیر :


root@Gigabyte-Z68P-DS3:~# cd /home/kambiz/Downloads
root@Gigabyte-Z68P-DS3:/home/kambiz/Downloads#


حالا من در مسیر /home/kambiz/Downloads قرار گرفتم برای نصب Qt باید به صورت زیر عمل کنم...

ابتدا برید در مسیر فایل روی فایل راست کلیک و *Properties* کنید و طبق تصویر زیر دسترسی *Execute* رو تیک بزنید.

حالا برگردین داخل ترمینال دستور زیر رو اجرا کنید :


sudo ./qt-linux-opensource-5.2.0-x86_64-offline.run


یعنی باید به اینصورت باشه : 


root@Gigabyte-Z68P-DS3:/home/kambiz/Downloads# sudo ./qt-linux-opensource-5.2.0-x86_64-offline.run


حالا بقیه مراحل دقیقا مثل مراحل نصبی در ویندوز هست ادامه بدین و حالشو ببرید.

وسلام.

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

*هماهنگی Qt با محیط برنامه نویسی Visual Studio در هر دو ویرایش 2012 و 2013 :*

میدونم که خیلی از دوستان تاحالا چندین بار به فکر این بودن که ای کاش Qt رو در محیط خود VS هماهنگ میکردند برای این کار هم راهنمایی لازم رو میکنم تا بتونید به این آرزوتونم برسید.
در ویندوز قبل از هر چیزی باید به این توجه کنید که باید نسخه qt-windows-opensource-5.2.0-msvc2012-x86_64 رو نصب کرده باشید در غیر این صورت اگر افزونه ای هم نصب کنیم به هیچ وجه افزونه روی VS اضافه نخواهد شد.

برای این کار خود Digia یه افزونه ای داره به نام qt-vs-addin-1.2.2-opensource.exe که برای ویرایش Visual Studio 2012 ارائه کرده از این لینک این افزونه رو دانلود کنید : http://download.qt-project.org/offic...opensource.exe
بعد از دانلود نصبش کنید دقت کنید مسیر نصبش رو هم تغییر ندین.

یه نکته : افزونه ای که خود Digia قرار داده برای نسخه 2012 ویژوال هستش برا همینم در نسخه 2013 شما نمیتونید از این استفاده کنید بنابر این شرکت MinionCodic نسخه مخصوص VS 2013 رو ارائه داده که میتونید دانلود کنید : اینجا آپلودش کردم : http://uplod.ir/wvv7jdt8m622/QTVS2013Addin.zip.html

بعد از اینکه مطمئن شدین با موفقیت نصب شد قبل از هر چیزی باید یه تنظیمان روی ویندوز و ویژوال استدیو انجام بدیم ابتدا برید به قسمت *Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\System* و بعد *System properties* رو انتخاب کنید به صورت زیر برید به قسمت *Advanced* :

qt-addons.jpg
در این قسمت باید مقادیر مربوط به Qt رو اضافه کنیم قسمت System variable گزینه new رو بزنید و طبق شکل زیر مقادیر رو پر کنید :

qt-addons1.jpg
خب تا اینجا حله میریم سراغ Visual Studio 2012 و به صورت زیر اجراش میکنیم :

VSQT2012.jpg
همانطور که می بینید گزینه Qt به پروژه های مربوط به C++‎‎ اضافه شده و در منوی بالا گزینه Qt به صورت افزونه در دسترس هستش.


حالا برای ایجاد پروژه در این محیط یه روش و مشکلاتی هست که باید براتون توضیح بدم در پست بعدی البته  :چشمک:

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

نکته : در هماهنگ سازی *Visual Studio 2013* هم دقیقا کاری رو که گفتم باید انجام بدین فقط لینکی که برای ویرایش *2013* گذاشتم رو باید نصب کنید ما بقی مراحلش مثل همین *2012* هست.

قبل از هرچیز باید کامپایلر مربوطه رو هماهنگ کنیم ... برید به منوی افزوده یعنی *QT5* و بعد *Qt Option* طبق تصویر زیر عمل کنید :

qt-addons-conf-0.jpg

حالا در اینجا باید مسیری که کامپایلر VS در Qt وجود داره رو شناسایی کنیم !

گزینه add رو بزنید و مسیر : *C:\Qt\Qt5.2.0\5.2.0\msvc2012_64* رو انتخاب کنید تا به صورت زیر تایید بشه طبق تصویر زیر :

qt-addons-conf-1.jpg

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

*حالا چطور میشه با افزونه کیوت در محیط VS2012 یا 2013 پروژه ایجاد کرد؟*

به صورت زیر یه پروژه C++‎‎‎ از نوع Qt ایجاد کنید طبق تصویر زیر :


qt-addons2.jpg

و بعدی :

qt-addons3.jpg

و در نهایت پروژه ایجاد میشه :

qt-addons4.jpg

حالا همه چیز درسته ولی یه مورد کوچیکی هست مثل تصویر زیر که روفرنس های مربوط به Qt قابل شناسایی نیست :

qt-addons5.jpg

 البته  نمیشه بهش گفت مشکل چون شما چه با wxWidgets چه با Boost و چه با Qt در محیط  ویژوال استودیو کار کنید این مشکل رو خواهید داشت برای رفع این مورد به پست بعدی توجه کنید.

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

خب بعد از این تنظیمات روی پروژه خودتون راست کلیک و *Properties* کنید و طبق تصویر زیر :

qt-add-001.jpg


برید به زبانه *Configuration properties* و بعد زبانه *C/C++‎‎‎‎‎* و *General* و بعد *Additional include Directories* و بر روی تصویر کوچک مسیر جدید با نام new line کلیک کنید و مسیر مقابل : *C:\Qt\Qt5.2.0\5.2.0\msvc2012_64\include\QtANGLE* را به *Additional include Directories* افزوده و بعد OK کنید.


حالا قبل از کامپایل کردن و اجرای پروژه رو یک بار Unload Project و دوباره Reload project کنید و بعد برید به منوی QT در بالا و گزینه  Qt project Setting رو انتخاب کنید به صورت زیر version رو روی msvc2012_64 تنظیم کنید.

qt-addons-conf-22.jpg

حالا خطاها و Mistake هایی که به صورت قرمز رنگ در کد ها دیده میشدند از بین رفته و مشکل رفرنس ها تماما حل شده است شما میتوانید دقیقا مثل Qt Creator از VS استفاده کنید.

درضمن دقت کنید نوع کامپایل رو باید روی *x64* قرار بدین نه Win32 در غیر اینصورت خطای کامپایل میده.

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

حالا در رابطه با *Visual Studio 2013*  هم دقیقا همین مراحل رو برید جولو فقط Visual Studio Add-in 1.2.3 for Qt5 رو دانلود و نصب کنید.
فقط یک مساله اونم اینه که هر پروژه جدیدی که ایجاد میکنید برای Qt در محیط Visual Studio حتما تنظیمات Additional include Directories و همچنین انتخاب نسخه کامپایلر یادتون نره.

----------


## hosseinam1370

من از روش بالا استفاده کردم ، ولی باز هم نشده بود، که نیاز یه تغییر کوچکی بدید ، با توجه به مراحل کار پیش برید ، حتما جواب میگیرید، 
در ضمن پوشه های مربوط به لایبرری کیوت مربوطه خودتون رو در مراحل کار باید بزارید، 
 در وین7 ، دوستان حتما دقت کنن که مرحله ری استارت رو حتما انجام بدن ، حالا تو وین 8 تست نکردم.
نسخه ویژال استدیو من رس2012 هست.
موفق باشید.
set-addin-to-vs2012.jpg

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

سلام

در نسخه 2013 و یا 2012 فقط کافیه بعد از تعریف مسیر و نصب Addon خود VS رو یکبار ریستارت کنید تا همه چیز شناسایی بشه نیازی به اجرای مجدد سیستم عامل نیست.
مشکلی بود ذکر کنید دقیقا بررسی و حلش میکنیم. :چشمک:

----------


## hosseinam1370

مشکل اینه که ، بعد از انجام مراحل ، وقتی که کامپیوتر restart نمیکنم ، هنگام کامپایل ، خطای نبود dll هارو میده ، مثله qt5core.dll  و ... .
که برا من با ری استارت کردن حل شد.
و از جزئیات بیشتر بگم ، اینکه من مثلا  پروژه هایی که قبل این خطا رو میدادند ، دوباره بعد از معرفی مسیر ، هم کامپایل میکنم ، باز خطای نبود dll هارو میده، حتما باید پروژه جدید باز کنم تا این ارور رو نده.

تازه هر دفعه برای پروژه جدید هم باید از peroperties باید تنظیمات رو انجام بدم.

تازه در این مسیر *C:\Qt\Qt5.2.0\5.2.0\msvc2012_64\include\QtANGLE   پوشه qtangle هم وجود نداشت، و من از تنظیمات مرحله 3 عکس استفاده کردم.

و واقعا از شما ممنونم بخاطر آموزشی که گذاشته بودید ، کلی سرچ به اینگلیسی و فارسی زدم ، بعد از یه روز تونستم آموزشتون رو پیدا کنم و کار بیاد دستم که باید چیکار کنم.

با تشکر.
*

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> مشکل اینه که ، بعد از انجام مراحل ، وقتی که کامپیوتر restart نمیکنم ، هنگام کامپایل ، خطای نبود dll هارو میده ، مثله qt5core.dll  و ... .
> که برا من با ری استارت کردن حل شد.
> و از جزئیات بیشتر بگم ، اینکه من مثلا  پروژه هایی که قبل این خطا رو میدادند ، دوباره بعد از معرفی مسیر ، هم کامپایل میکنم ، باز خطای نبود dll هارو میده، حتما باید پروژه جدید باز کنم تا این ارور رو نده.
> 
> تازه هر دفعه برای پروژه جدید هم باید از peroperties باید تنظیمات رو انجام بدم.
> 
> تازه در این مسیر *C:\Qt\Qt5.2.0\5.2.0\msvc2012_64\include\QtANGLE   پوشه qtangle هم وجود نداشت، و من از تنظیمات مرحله 3 عکس استفاده کردم.
> 
> و واقعا از شما ممنونم بخاطر آموزشی که گذاشته بودید ، کلی سرچ به اینگلیسی و فارسی زدم ، بعد از یه روز تونستم آموزشتون رو پیدا کنم و کار بیاد دستم که باید چیکار کنم.
> ...


خب این عادیه و نمیشه بهش گفت مشکل چون ما داریم با این روش کتابخانه Qt رو  در پروژه های C++‎ بر روی VS اضافه میکنیم.
برای اینکه کلا از این مشکلات و دوباره کاری ها خلاص بشید بهترین راه حلش استفاده از خود Qt Creator هست.

در رابطه با آموزش ها نیز خواهش میکنم...  :چشمک:

----------


## MSN_Issue

سلام
موقع نصب کیوت در لینوکس این مشکل پیش میآد:
Network error while downloading target
 '/tmp/qt_temp.XM3073'. Error: Host not found.
کسی میدونه راه حلش چیه ؟!

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> سلام
> موقع نصب کیوت در لینوکس این مشکل پیش میآد:
> Network error while downloading target
>  '/tmp/qt_temp.XM3073'. Error: Host not found.
> کسی میدونه راه حلش چیه ؟!


سلام

بر اساس این خطایی که من میبینم به احتمال زیاد شما از سرویس دهنده قبلی کیوت سعی به دریافت میکنید بنا براین یکبار دیگه از این آدرس اقدام کنید : http://www.qt.io

----------


## MSN_Issue

> سلام
> 
> بر اساس این خطایی که من میبینم به احتمال زیاد شما از سرویس دهنده قبلی کیوت سعی به دریافت میکنید بنا براین یکبار دیگه از این آدرس اقدام کنید : http://www.qt.io


ممنون از پاسخ

من از آدرس: http://www.qt.io/download-open-source/ 
گزینه ی  Qt Online Installer for Linux 64-bit (22.2 MB)    (info)  رو دانلود کردم!

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> ممنون از پاسخ
> 
> من از آدرس: http://www.qt.io/download-open-source/ 
> گزینه ی  Qt Online Installer for Linux 64-bit (22.2 MB)    (info)  رو دانلود کردم!


اگر هدفتون نصب به صورت آنلاین هست بله درسته ولی پیشنهاد من نسخه آفلاین هستش چون نسخه آنلاین با این وضع اینترنت ما شاید هنگام دانولد و نصب یک سری مشکلاتی رو به همراه داشته باشه بنا براین این هم لینک نسخه آفلاین : http://download.qt.io/official_relea...-x64-5.4.1.run

----------


## Hadiir.net

سلام تشکر از آموش خوبی که گذاشتین فکر میکنم یه مورد از قلم افتاده. من سیستم عاملم ویندوز هفته و از نسخه کیوت 4.8.6 استفاده میکنم (نسخه های 5 کیوت توی ویندوز هفت دارای یه سری مشکلاتی بود بویژه در قسمت مسیج باکس ها که مشکل عدم پخش صداهای مربوطه رو داشت که پیگیر هم شدم متاسفانه حل نشد. البته نسخه های جدید رو تست نکردم اما نسخه های چهار این مشکل رو ندارن، نمیدونم جریان چیه)  خوب من کیوت نسخه 4.8.6 رو نصب میکنم و بعد کریتور رو نصب میکنم معمولا آخرین نسخه کریتور البته قبل از اینها من کامپایلر MinGw رو نصب میکنم ممکنه در مورد هماهنگ سازی و تنظیمات صحیح و نحوه استفاده از این کامپایلر رو در محیط کریتور رو هم توضیح بدین (البته من مشکلی خاصی تا حالا نداشتم) از طرفی من همیشه ویژوال استودیو نسخه 2010 رو هم روی سیستمم نصب میکنم میخواستم بدونم چطور میتونم از کامپایلر ویژوال استودیو توی کریتور استفاده کنم فکر میکنم برای برنامه هایی که برای ویندوز نوشته میشه ازین کامپایلر استفاده بشه بهتره و هرچند که با کامپایلر mingw هم تا حالا مشکلی نداشتم. در کل میخواستم نحوه اتچ کردن یا تنطیمات مربوط به کامپایلرها رو توی کریتور توضیح بدین تا مبحث کاملتر بشه. با تشکر

----------


## negative60

> سلام تشکر از آموش خوبی که گذاشتین فکر میکنم یه مورد از قلم افتاده. من سیستم عاملم ویندوز هفته و از نسخه کیوت 4.8.6 استفاده میکنم (نسخه های 5 کیوت توی ویندوز هفت دارای یه سری مشکلاتی بود بویژه در قسمت مسیج باکس ها که مشکل عدم پخش صداهای مربوطه رو داشت که پیگیر هم شدم متاسفانه حل نشد. البته نسخه های جدید رو تست نکردم اما نسخه های چهار این مشکل رو ندارن، نمیدونم جریان چیه)  خوب من کیوت نسخه 4.8.6 رو نصب میکنم و بعد کریتور رو نصب میکنم معمولا آخرین نسخه کریتور البته قبل از اینها من کامپایلر MinGw رو نصب میکنم ممکنه در مورد هماهنگ سازی و تنظیمات صحیح و نحوه استفاده از این کامپایلر رو در محیط کریتور رو هم توضیح بدین (البته من مشکلی خاصی تا حالا نداشتم) از طرفی من همیشه ویژوال استودیو نسخه 2010 رو هم روی سیستمم نصب میکنم میخواستم بدونم چطور میتونم از کامپایلر ویژوال استودیو توی کریتور استفاده کنم فکر میکنم برای برنامه هایی که برای ویندوز نوشته میشه ازین کامپایلر استفاده بشه بهتره و هرچند که با کامپایلر mingw هم تا حالا مشکلی نداشتم. در کل میخواستم نحوه اتچ کردن یا تنطیمات مربوط به کامپایلرها رو توی کریتور توضیح بدین تا مبحث کاملتر بشه. با تشکر


https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...%B1-Qt-Creator

----------


## md3848

میگم این "هماهنگی Qt با محیط برنامه نویسی Visual Studio " اجباریه یا اختیاری؟ چون این قسمت رو من انجام نداددم و فقط نرما افزار رو نصب کردم ولی وقتی برنامه های نمونه اش رو اجرا میکنم ارور زیر رو میده :
-1: error: Qt Creator needs a compiler set up to build. Configure a compiler in the kit options. 
تو یه لینکی دربارش بحث شده ولی من متوجه نشدم.....قسمت های آخرش رو پیدا نکردم 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...he+kit+options.

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> میگم این "هماهنگی Qt با محیط برنامه نویسی Visual Studio " اجباریه یا اختیاری؟ چون این قسمت رو من انجام نداددم و فقط نرما افزار رو نصب کردم ولی وقتی برنامه های نمونه اش رو اجرا میکنم ارور زیر رو میده :
> -1: error: Qt Creator needs a compiler set up to build. Configure a compiler in the kit options. 
> تو یه لینکی دربارش بحث شده ولی من متوجه نشدم.....قسمت های آخرش رو پیدا نکردم 
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...he+kit+options.


خب اگه Visual Studio نداشته باشی مسلما SDKمربوط به اون رو سیستمت نصب نیست پس این خطارو خواهد داد که تو لینک اشاره کردی.
ولی اگه منظورت هماهنگی با اون VS Addonsهست اون اجباری نداره.

----------


## md3848

Visual Studio 
2012 رو سیستمم نصبه.... :متفکر: 
الان یعنی باس برم SDK برا QT رو دانلود کنم؟
تو سایتش چیزی پیدا نکردم
http://www.qt.io/download-open-source/

تو نت چند تا لینک دیدم(ولی چون سرعت نت پایینه و شک برا این که شاید این اون نباشه :لبخند گشاده!: )


نکنه تو لینک بالا باس از گزینه *Qt Creator*

یکی رو انتخاب و دانلود کنم؟




راستی تو لینک بالا قسمت *Other downloads*

زیر منو هاش برا چیه؟؟؟(غیر از دو مورد اول و مورد آخر)

(JOM 1.0.14 (684 KB)    (infoQt Build Suite (QBS)Qt Installer FrameworkQt repositories at code.qt.io

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> Visual Studio 
> 2012 رو سیستمم نصبه....
> الان یعنی باس برم SDK برا QT رو دانلود کنم؟
> تو سایتش چیزی پیدا نکردم
> http://www.qt.io/download-open-source/
> 
> تو نت چند تا لینک دیدم(ولی چون سرعت نت پایینه و شک برا این که شاید این اون نباشه)
> 
> 
> ...


این لینک رو دانلود و نصب کنی نباید مشکلی داشته باشی : http://download.qt.io/official_relea...2012-5.5.0.exe

----------


## md3848

من همینو دانلود کردم فقط تو اسمش به جای 2012 نوشته بود 2013
حجمش خیلی زیاده......خدا رحم کنه
نمیشه همونو مشکلش رو حل کرد؟

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> من همینو دانلود کردم فقط تو اسمش به جای 2012 نوشته بود 2013
> حجمش خیلی زیاده......خدا رحم کنه
> نمیشه همونو مشکلش رو حل کرد؟


خب عزیز من 2013 با 2012 زمین آسمون فرق میکنه !
کامپایلر هایشون فرق میکنه کیوتی که شما دارید باید با نسخه مورد نظرش هماهنگ بشه.
مگر اینکه SDK مورد نظر نسخه 2013 رو از سایت MS دانلود و نصب کنید.

----------


## md3848

من نسخه qt برا اندروید رو دانلود کردم، ولی مثل این که یه چیزی نیاز داره....یه چیز دیگه ای هم باس دانلود کنم تا کار کنه
ممنون میشم اسم نرم افزار و نسخه شون رو بهم بگید.



برا blackberry باید چی دانلود کنم؟

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> من نسخه qt برا اندروید رو دانلود کردم، ولی مثل این که یه چیزی نیاز داره....یه چیز دیگه ای هم باس دانلود کنم تا کار کنه
> ممنون میشم اسم نرم افزار و نسخه شون رو بهم بگید.
> 
> 
> 
> برا blackberry باید چی دانلود کنم؟


برای اندروید JDK , SDK , NDK 
برای BlackBerry : کیت های مخصوص خودش رو دانلود کنید.

----------


## md3848

> برای اندروید JDK , SDK , NDK 
> برای BlackBerry : کیت های مخصوص خودش رو دانلود کنید.


ممنون از شما....لینک هایی که خود نرم افزار QT میداد رو دیدم ولی اجازه دیدن سایت به IP های ایرانی رو نمیداد...

اینایی که گفتید چه نسخه اییش رو باید دانلود کنم؟

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> ممنون از شما....لینک هایی که خود نرم افزار QT میداد رو دیدم ولی اجازه دیدن سایت به IP های ایرانی رو نمیداد...
> 
> اینایی که گفتید چه نسخه اییش رو باید دانلود کنم؟


برای دانلودش باید از V....P....N استفاده کنید در مورد نسخه هاشم هرچقدر جدیدتر بهتر.

----------


## ansaripour

سلام ببخشيد ممنون ميشم سريعتر جوابمو بديد برنامه qt را در لينوكس مينت 64 و اوبونتو  64 نصب كردم همون نسخه ي qt پيشنهادي انجمن خودتان را هم استفاده كردم نسخه آفلاين
qt-opensourc-linux-x64-5.4.1.run
ولي در هنگام كامپايل كردن خطاي زير را ميدهد كه ممنون ميشم راهنمايي كنيد؟
error while building/deploying project untiled kit:desktop qt 5.4.1 gcc 64 bit
when executing step make
در ضمن ابن نكته را بگم كه نميخوام از طريق مخزن لينوكس برنامه را بدست بياورم در واقع بايد آفلاين كاركنم و محدوديت اينترنت دارم

----------


## amir.bakhtiari

سلام من کیوت qt-opensource-linux-x64-5.5.0-2.run دانلود کردم و طبق متن بالا انجام دادم
اما موقع نصب ت خط فرمان 

No marker found, stopped after 1.00 MiB.

همچین چیزی میاد و دیگه هیچ...
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید؟

----------


## IMAN4k

البته من زمانی که یک project جدید ایجاد میکنم با رفرنس ها مشکل دارم.ولی main.cpp رو یک بار فقط کامپایل میکنم و بعد VS رو ریستارت میکنم.بعد که باز میکنم تمام library ها include میشن (در status bar قایل مشاهده اس) و بعد از اون دیگه مشکلی ندارم بدون نیاز به اون تنظیمات مربوط به *Additional include Directories !!
حالا نمیدونم قضیه چجوریه!!
البته یه راه هم برای اینکه هر دفعه اون تنظیمات انجام نشه هست و راهش استفاده از Template هست:**https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/lib...vs.120%29.aspx*

----------


## iman_k

سلام
راهنمای کامل و خوبی بود. ممنون از شما
من یک سوال داشتم؟
آیا می تونم در ویژوال استدیو برنامه رو با QT بنویسم ولی در linux اجراش کنم؟
اگر بله، ممکنه بگید چطوری؟
ممنون

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> سلام
> راهنمای کامل و خوبی بود. ممنون از شما
> من یک سوال داشتم؟
> آیا می تونم در ویژوال استدیو برنامه رو با QT بنویسم ولی در linux اجراش کنم؟
> اگر بله، ممکنه بگید چطوری؟
> ممنون


بله می شود.
کافیه بعداز انجامش در لینوکس فایل .pro یا .pri رو باز کنید.
همش همین.

----------


## iman_k

ممنون از راهنمایی
ولی شاید من سوالم رو درست نپرسیدم، منظورم این بود که آیا می شود در ویژوال استدیو پروژه را ایجاد و کامپایل کنم و بعد فایلهای اجرایی لینوکس رو ساخته و بعد فقط فایلهای اجرایی رو در لینوکس اجرا کنم؟ بدون اینکه دوباره سورس برنامه رو در لینوکس کامپایل کنم؟

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> ممنون از راهنمایی
> ولی شاید من سوالم رو درست نپرسیدم، منظورم این بود که آیا می شود در ویژوال استدیو پروژه را ایجاد و کامپایل کنم و بعد فایلهای اجرایی لینوکس رو ساخته و بعد فقط فایلهای اجرایی رو در لینوکس اجرا کنم؟ بدون اینکه دوباره سورس برنامه رو در لینوکس کامپایل کنم؟


خیر نمیشود.
یعنی اینقدر سخت و وقت گیره کامپایل مجدد برنامه ؟!؟!!!
شما به کامپایل مجدد نیاز دارید چون کتابخانه های مخصوص هر پلتفرم مخصوص همان پلتفرم هست و خروجی که در ویندوز میگیرید فرق میکنه.
درضمن شما چطوری فایل های اجرایی مربوط به برنامه رو در لینوکس بدون کامپایل پروژه ایجاد میکنید ؟!؟ این کار غیر ممکن هست.

----------


## iman_k

بسیار خوب. ممنون 
اما من یک plug-in برای visual studio پیدا کردم به نام visualGDB که یک گزینه داره به نام New linux configuration که ظاهرا میشه در اون end platform را برای Deploy انتخاب کرد ! اما من چون تجربه ای در این موضوع ندارم نتونستم چیز زیادی متوجه بشم !
آیا شما تجربه ای با این plug-in دارید؟ اگر نه ممکنه که بررسی بفرمایید ؟
این لینک اون plug-in هست :
http://visualgdb.com/tutorials/linux/qt5/
ممنون از وقتی که می گذارید.

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> بسیار خوب. ممنون 
> اما من یک plug-in برای visual studio پیدا کردم به نام visualGDB که یک گزینه داره به نام New linux configuration که ظاهرا میشه در اون end platform را برای Deploy انتخاب کرد ! اما من چون تجربه ای در این موضوع ندارم نتونستم چیز زیادی متوجه بشم !
> آیا شما تجربه ای با این plug-in دارید؟ اگر نه ممکنه که بررسی بفرمایید ؟
> این لینک اون plug-in هست :
> http://visualgdb.com/tutorials/linux/qt5/
> ممنون از وقتی که می گذارید.


از این قبلا استفاده کردم پیش نیازش یک ماشین لینوکسی هست به خودی خود کاری رو انجام نمیده در واقع باید یک کانکشنی داشته باشید که عملیات کامپایل رو از طریق خود لینوکس انجام بده و از نظر من به جای این کار رو خود لینوکس کامپال کنید خیلی مطمئن تره.

----------


## iman_k

بسیار خوب
واقعا ممنون از راهنمایی خوبتون. 
این تاپیک شما کمک خوبی برای من بود و به یادگیری ام واقعا سرعت بخشید.
موفق باشید

----------


## b4b4k123

سلام. من Qt 5.5.1 رو نصب کردم ولی متاسفانه با VS2015 کار نمیکنه! از چه کامپایلری باید استفاده کنم؟؟

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> سلام. من Qt 5.5.1 رو نصب کردم ولی متاسفانه با VS2015 کار نمیکنه! از چه کامپایلری باید استفاده کنم؟؟


پشتیبانی از نسخه ۲۰۱۵ کامپایلر MSVC2015 در نسخه ۵.۶ کیوت امکان پذیر شده شما باید از نسخه ۵.۶ استفاده کنید.

----------


## mohsen_nikoei

> پشتیبانی از نسخه ۲۰۱۵ کامپایلر MSVC2015 در نسخه ۵.۶ کیوت امکان پذیر شده شما باید از نسخه ۵.۶ استفاده کنید.


میشه لینکشو بزارید

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> میشه لینکشو بزارید


نسخه 64 بیت: http://download.qt.io/official_relea...5_64-5.6.0.exe
نسخه 32 بیت: http://download.qt.io/official_relea...2015-5.6.0.exe

----------


## ++Hadi++

آقا نسخه 5.6 msvc 64x رو دانلود و نصب کردم. قبلش هم ویژوال استادیو 2015 رو نصب کرده بودم. ویندوزم 10 64 بیت و ویژوال استادیوم هم 2015 هست. حالا که می خوام با خود Qt Creator خروجی بگیرم، یه اروری می ده. ظاهرا می گه Kit و Compiler رو Config کن... اینا رو یادمه یه بار به همین روش نصب کردم بدون دنگ و فنگ، اجرا کرد. چرا الان با وجود اینکه قبلا ویژوال استادیو 2015 رو نصب کردم، گیر می ده؟ کانفیگ کردنی رو Build And Run چه مسیر هایی رو باید معرفی کنم؟
اینکه قبلا فوکوسم رو Mingw بود به خاطر این بود که نیاز به این دنگ و فنگ ها نبود. ولی اونم متاسفانه یه سری چیزا رو ساپورت نکرده! :اشتباه:

----------


## Mojtaba_ss

سلام
بابت آموزشتون خیلی خیلی متشکرم
من qt رو روی ویندوز نصب کردم و بدون مشکل کار میکنم باهاش
ولی وقتی روی ubuntu نصبش میکنم و موقع build کردن برنامه خطاهای زیر رو میگیره
خطاها =>

cannot find -lGL
collect2: error: Id returned 1 exit status

ب نظرتون مشکل از کجاست؟
ممنونم

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> سلام
> بابت آموزشتون خیلی خیلی متشکرم
> من qt رو روی ویندوز نصب کردم و بدون مشکل کار میکنم باهاش
> ولی وقتی روی ubuntu نصبش میکنم و موقع build کردن برنامه خطاهای زیر رو میگیره
> خطاها =>
> 
> cannot find -lGL
> collect2: error: Id returned 1 exit status
> 
> ...


از این دستور استفاده کنید : 


sudo apt-get install mesa-common-dev

----------


## javad3131412

سلام ممنون از آموزش عالی تون خیلی مفید بود.
من Qt5.9.1 رو نصب کردم، qt-vsaddin-msvc2017-2.1.2-beta-03.08.2017 رو هم نصب کردم.
پروژه editnode رو از کیت هاب گرفتم. موقع باز کردن پروژه در محیط ویژال استدیو 2017 خطای زیر رو میگیره، خیلی وقت گذاشتم نتونستم حل کنم
کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟
unknown cmake command qt5_add_resources

----------

